# Whos gonna be my next baby's mama?



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ok ive been Boneing these 2 chiks (without each others knowledge of course) and its been boiling down to this

I need to pick 1 girl who i need to give more Attention to especially when Valintines day is around the corner...

and 1 girl I have to tell "hey im getting really busy now at work and im not gonna have that much time left to give to you" then she will have to be let go or a booty call if she is cool with it.

*Cynthia-* is a nice girl ive been boneing for 2 months now, she gave me a kick ass x-mas present and i also laugh with her alot .....

*good points-* can laugh with her, watch any movie, more of a cool friend feeling yet we can me all mushy and stuff, likes to just chill with me and rather watch a vid at home than go out and spend$$ and she Loves my Ps and will gladyly help me out with a water change

*bad points-* only 1 thing i cant dig or need to get used to it ...she wont give me head... has no exp with it and when she does







I feel bad seeing her Choke

*KuLani-* Is a nice girl ive been boning for 4 months now. she also hooked it up with a kick ass X-mas present and I laugh with her alot...

*good points-* can laugh with her .... Have Romantic nights ...More of a Girlfriend feeling ...Likes to go out with me to nice places, and gives GREAT HEAD i can say







and if were alone or its private (sometimes not so private) this is also good when shes on the rag..likes to be treated like a woman ... and knows how to carry herself around people who she dont like without acting like a BITCH...

*bad points-* I cant say or talk about certain things with her like i cant talk about weed or curse around her ...one of those girly girls who wont wear house clothes... around the house...and i can only watch certain movies with her...if we watch a movie she dont wanna see shes fall asleep in it and thats basically a waste of $10$, and i cant burp around which really sucks sometimes...i gotta do those undercover burps u know....and dont really like fish in general but likes to watch LIVE feedings with my Ps,doesnt like to care for fish yets she has a reef tank at her parents place with the dimensions of 130 x 24 x 25 ...u do the math

So which 1 of these Girls would u like to chill with? Both got beautiful eyes and hott bodies..I need to choose 1 before i endup with none

*KULANI* is the girl with streaks

*CYNTHIA* is the brunette


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I say none. If you happen to fall in love with one of the chicks and take it to a serious level your gonna feel like an ass. Knowing that you cheated on her in the beginning of the relationship. Then you would have to ask yourself one question, "Does she deserve you?" I mean how would you feel if you found out the other chicks were f*cking some other guys? You were just getting _his_ left overs. Think about it.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i agree with the ms


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well one thing I need to know to answer this question. Are you looking to settle? Or are you going to continue on your pimpin ways?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I say none. If you happen to fall in love with one of the chicks and take it to a serious level your gonna feel like an ass. Knowing that you cheated on her in the beginning of the relationship. Then you would have to ask yourself one question, "Does she deserve you?" I mean how would you feel if you found out the other chicks were f*cking some other guys? You were just getting _his_ left overs. Think about it.
> [snapback]827838[/snapback]​


ok if i HAPPEN to fall in love with 1 of these girls then be it... and no i wont be asking myself "if she deserves me?" sh*t i already got both of them in bed in the same day (different times of course)and the reason wouldnt feel like an ass if i found out she was cheating on me.. why... well i see it as CREDIT u know as i already CHEATED on her so i dont really feel so bad ...so if she does..BAnG she gone...on to the next girl









so in actuality i already thought about it karen...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Well one thing I need to know to answer this question. Are you looking to settle? Or are you going to continue on your pimpin ways?
> [snapback]827840[/snapback]​


In a way yeah man.. i sorta just want 1 girl to focus my PIMPJUICE on

but of course if a hottie comes along .....well









lunasick


> i agree with the ms


well u must be a *** or a virgin or dont get any poontang ...now from reading your other posts and now this and what u got in your sig proves it







go play with your prelude u do like it fast and under a minute


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> In a way yeah man.. i sorta just want 1 girl to focus my PIMPJUICE on
> 
> but of course if a hottie comes along .....well
> 
> ...


Whoa? Whatever happened to respecting our members and their opinions...RULE 1?

When you have a daughter you will understand where my opinions come from. It is then youll realize you wont want her heart broken from the type of guy you are. Until you can learn the value of a relationship, I wouldnt be looking to "settle" anytime soon. You obviously dont know what you want in a relationship. And until you figure that out...you might as well stick to your one minute flings.. _metaphorically speaking that is_.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Whoa? Whatever happened to respecting our members and their opinions...RULE 1?
> 
> *When you have a daughter* you will understand where my opinions come from.[/i].
> [snapback]827847[/snapback]​


hey Karen u must not be Psycic scince i DO have a DAUGHTER shes 8mos old and her name is AUDREY ...and yes i wanted a BOY...

with a BOY u only gotta worry about 1 dick

with a girl u gotta worry about all of them...and guys like me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey Karen u must not be Psycic scince i DO have a DAUGHTER shes 8mos old and her name is AUDREY ...and yes i wanted a BOY...
> 
> with a BOY u only gotta worry about 1 dick
> 
> ...


I did know you had a daughter, but I didnt want to bring your personal affairs on the board.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well since you plan to continue to just bone future chicks and not settle I would say you should stay with KuLani. She seems like the type of chick for your style. Cynthia on the other hand is the type of chick I think you should choose if you wish to settle down. She seems like a bomb ass girl that would be a "keeper", but not if you plan to continue on your whore-ish ways.

On a side note. Cynthia is WAY better looking imo.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

how are u not gonna bring my personal affairs to the board when u stated "WHEN U HAVE A DAUGHTER U WILL KNOW WHERE MY OPINIONS COME FROM"
then of course u knew already what i was gonna reply to u...








but thx for respecting my personal affairs and all


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:
 

> how are u not gonna bring my personal affairs to the board when u stated "WHEN U HAVE A DAUGHTER U WILL KNOW WHERE MY OPINIONS COME FROM"
> then of course u knew already what i was gonna reply to u...:laugh:
> but thx for respecting my personal affairs and all
> 
> ...


She didnt bring them out you actually did. No one said you had to tell us you had a daughter.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> She didnt bring them out you actually did. No one said you had to tell us you had a daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ms natt


> I did know you had a daughter, but I didnt want to bring your personal affairs on the board.


dude she did know i have a daughter......

Its like saying Look i have a mercedez and u know i got a SL500...but u say" You wouldnt know how it feels to drive one of these" around a bunch of people that dont know i got a benzo.... Of course im gonna reply that i do own a BENZO

she knew i have a child she just basically made me say it ... which is ok 
I love my babygirl and im not worried about P-fury members know i have a beautiful daughter


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ms natt
> dude she did know i have a daughter......
> 
> Its like saying Look i have a mercedez and u know i got a SL500...but u say" You wouldnt know how it feels to drive one of these" around a bunch of people that dont know i got a benzo.... Of course im gonna reply that i do own a BENZO
> ...


Back to the topic of the thread. Who will be your next babys moma


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ms natt
> dude she did know i have a daughter......
> 
> Its like saying Look i have a mercedez and u know i got a SL500...but u say" You wouldnt know how it feels to drive one of these" around a bunch of people that dont know i got a benzo.... Of course im gonna reply that i do own a BENZO
> ...


I didnt make you say anything. You could have easily just took what I said for what it was worth without taking it personal. What I meant by the statement is a daughter thats at a date-able age. Not an 8 mos old. She's still under your protection then. Anyways, wouldnt make sense to practice the lifestyle your daughter could look up to, to find in a guy versus her thinking its okay for a guy to cheat on her and break her heart.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

^YEAH back on Track now ^ ...whos gonna be my next BABY mama

that shoulda been the title of this thread











> I didnt make you say anything. You could have easily just took what I said for what it was worth without taking it personal. What I meant by the statement is a daughter thats at a date-able age. Not an 8 mos old. She's still under your protection then. Anyways, wouldnt make sense to practice the lifestyle your daughter could look up to, to find in a guy versus her thinking its okay for a guy to cheat on her and break her heart.


no karen i didnt take it personally ... its all good my girl will grow up knowing not to get a guy like me.... ill teach her all the tricks guys will do to get into her pants...by the time shes at age...she will be a MAN HATER


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ^YEAH back on Track now ^ ...whos gonna be my next BABY mama
> 
> that shoulda been the title of this thread :laugh:
> [snapback]827867[/snapback]​


I could arrange that for ya!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I could arrange that for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that would be Cool...Do it

Thx for changing it ABB


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Yea that would be Cool...Do it
> Thx for changing it ABB
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess your not psychic either, because it was me who changed it


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well I guess your not psychic either, because it was me who changed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No im not phsycic








Really oh my bad its just that ABB had good timing....:laugh: 
u see how others get credit for your good work....









Well thanks girl...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well I guess your not psychic either, because it was me who changed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

PRATICE MAKES PERFECT so cynthia got my vote


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Do either of these girls want to have kids? haha just thought i'd ask. Go for Cynthia.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nfldRBP said:


> Do either of these girls want to have kids? haha just thought i'd ask. Go for Cynthia.
> [snapback]827914[/snapback]​


u should really read some of the other posts befor u answer









and when is having a child planned anyway?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

cynthia is a hottie. chalk one up for her.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you need such a tactless and disrespectful way way to make up your mind, on a _public_ message board without themn even knowing about the crap you pull, you deserve neither one of them, nor anyone else...
And no, I'm not a "*** or virgin or dont get any poontang" - I just can't f'n stand people that pull stuff like this.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Stupid


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> u should really read some of the other posts befor u answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly after reading this thread im convinced you should not reproduce..

just my honest opinion.. it is possible to be a pimp and not a scumbag but i think its too late for you.. if you want kids then settle down and have a family..

BTW both of those chicks are pretty hot..


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

kulani all the way man







c'mon helping with water changes!

teach her how to give head!!


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> kulani all the way man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean cynthia


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

To tell you the truth after reading this I think Cynthia. You have more in common with her.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

good point, at first i was gonna say kulani but then i realized you dont deserve a girl like that


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> you mean cynthia
> [snapback]828002[/snapback]​


oops, thats what i meant!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam they are both very Hot , Can i get some Photos RD?







, but I wouldnt buy either of them sh*t , ? For what ? . Spend the money on yourself , Valentines day is way overated ...
But If it was me I would keep the Chicana (Cynthia).....:nod: Very fine and go rent a couple Porns , she will learn , Good things take time ....
Plus look at it like this , You can always train her to perform how you like her to , (To your Specs) the do's and Dont's, If she wants likes you enough she will do whatever you want her to do at all times where ever and whenever . But if you got no game behind closed doors , Call me you got my number , Ill let them have a shot at Harley









...Plus its good she dosent know how "Yet", that means a bunch of other doodes pee-pee's havent been in her mouth before you


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cynthia looks like a biotch.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Dont listen to nismo driver. He is one of those guys that go to your girl and say "He's cheating on you" Than he tries to talk to your girl, and she turns him down cause she wouldnt ever f*ck with him, and now you gotta deal with this bitch trippin and beat this dude's ass, for hatin.

You aint married, so what you got 2 girls, you havn't made no serious commitments, you only been talkin to them for a few months. You have every right to do what you wanna do.

Your sex life has nothing to do with how your raise your daughter. Your probably a good dad to her and that is what matters. Sorry natt i dont agree with you either, you girls live in a different world than us. Do your thing when your ready you'll be ready, girls see things differently.

Cynthia seems like the girl to pick. Looks better, and let me be real if you cant be around a girl and fart, or burp, or talk about stupid sh*t guys bring up than she will never be for you and she will have a hard time with any man. Sounds stupid but a girl has gotta be able to deal with your farts and burps. You gotta be you at all times, cant change you for her. P.S. Cynthia will learn to suck your dick, in time. If you 2 ever get real serious about eachother she will need to please her man or loose you < (Truth). But you gotta be able to give her what she wants too.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think if you have a kid, you are being a very bad father.
I dont think you should have any of these women.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Kulani easy every girl can learn to give head.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Pick Cynthia bro. The other one falls asleep at movies just because she isnt interested,..not good. Plus, Cynthia will probably get better at giving head, just let her practice some more!

They are both cute, but there are other things to consider, which has bigger tits and better looking? Whos ass looks better,.... who has pretty feet,...who is smarter, who has the best hygene, etc, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> If you need such a tactless and disrespectful way way to make up your mind, on a _public_ message board without themn even knowing about the crap you pull, you deserve neither one of them, nor anyone else...
> And no, I'm not a "*** or virgin or dont get any poontang" - I just can't f'n stand people that pull stuff like this.
> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


I can't believe that out of all people that replied, I have to agree with *Judazzz's* response more than anyone else's ... hell must've frozen over


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry judazzz and jewelz i dont agree with you at all.

Bobme what the hell would make you say that sh*t, you of all people. Shame on you.

I'll get your back Redragon. They dont understand how it is being a gigga!


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

the girl on the left looks to fake... go with a real woman like cynthia


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What would make me say that?
he has a f*cking kid, its no time to figure out what person you want to hit.
Its time to grow the f*ck up! take care of your kid and not your dick.

Be a good father, thats just what we need one more female with a dead beat dad trying to have sex with any ole female, care more about his sex life then the kids mother. or the kid.

I think this kid, if the father keeps this path, will be a striper by 16!

wait ... thats not such a bad thing!

Keep on destroying her life!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

cynthia looks better, but culani is the best of both worlds==if u know what i mean!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

This guy's thinking with his little head, the one between his legs. You should have more repect for these young ladies.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

the grinch said:


> Dont listen to nismo driver. He is one of those guys that go to your girl and say "He's cheating on you" Than he tries to talk to your girl, and she turns him down cause she wouldnt ever f*ck with him, and now you gotta deal with this bitch trippin and beat this dude's ass, for hatin.
> [snapback]828173[/snapback]​












I say the first chick man, she looks Hot.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you need to grow up, you obviously don't want a relationship with any girl anyway. Look how you have described them 'great sex, good head'....just go with the girl who you think will be less fucked up by you, or how about actually being a father.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> just go with the girl who you think will be less
> fucked up by you,


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Bobme your just grabbing sh*t outta mid air. 
Your relation ship status has nothing to do with being a good father. Yeah it could be better, it could always could be better, in a perfect world, but the fact is you have no idea what kind of a father he is or isn't. That is just wrong to judge somebody like that.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Dont listen to nismo driver. He is one of those guys that go to your girl and say "He's cheating on you" Than he tries to talk to your girl, and she turns him down cause she wouldnt ever f*ck with him, and now you gotta deal with this bitch trippin and beat this dude's ass, for hatin.
> 
> You aint married, so what you got 2 girls, you havn't made no serious commitments, you only been talkin to them for a few months. You have every right to do what you wanna do.
> 
> ...


grinch your just as much of a scumbag as red dragon.. one of my best friends used to be just like you guys and it never got him more then some sleezy hoes..

you got me all wrong i dont care how you play your game and i never c*ck block but i win in the end because i know how to respect a woman something neither of you will ever understand..

keep going on with your bullshit lives with your "babys mommas" WTF is that sh*t? two three kids with differnt women.

you cant tell me that you can provide a good father figure for all of those children when you dont live with them and they see you with all these other women and "brothers and sisters from difffernt mothers" thats some G_H_E_T_T_O sh*t quit living in a rap song...

being a pimp or a balla is just another name for being a chump sherkin off your responsabilities.. you can talk sh*t about all of us that dis agree with you but your still a punk..

im not hatin on anyone i just feel sorry because you will never truely be happy in life..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

the grinch said:


> Sorry natt i dont agree with you either, you girls live in a different world than us. Do your thing when your ready you'll be ready, girls see things differently.
> [snapback]828173[/snapback]​


Girl see things differently? Yeah right. Sorry if we would like to be treated with a bit of dignity and respect. Didnt know that was hard to come by.







If your world revolves around lies and cheating, then Im glad Im not apart of it. That isnt my style anyway. Ill stick to my keeping it real and faithful world anyday.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh realy?

talking about good sex and diging chick just for sex?
bringing chick in and out of this babies life is not healthy for it.
it need sa mother, not a SLUT.
god damn hippies.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ReDraGon-> said:


> and will gladyly help me out with a water change
> [snapback]827831[/snapback]​


what the f*ck man, did you really need to ask?

I agree with Judazzz and Jewelz though.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sweet i found a pictuer of reddragons kid










you guys should give it up your getting


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

send me nude pics of them and ill decide

but go for the second one
she is slammin


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HAHAHAHAAH soo funny how u guys get all riled up on a simple thing on what chick should i give more time too...

1st Judazz yes it is your opionion on what u think i should or should not get ...too f*cking bad scince i already been f*cking both of these chiks and what stunts do i pull? and its ok with me to put this in the LOUNGE scince basically every topic possible has already been [osted] in here

2nd bobme how the f*ck do u JUDGE someone on being a FATHER by his SEX LIFE? i am a GREAT FATHER and i will teach my child the best on what i can give her....who said im bringing all these WOMEN into her life....the only women she will know is her mom ...and what would u know about being a FATHER do u have a CHILD.... there are THOUSANDS of SINGLE DADS OUT THERE that brings up theyre children fine.... i even know a few girls who only live with theyre dad..and they are the hardest girls to get into bed...

3rd - Nismo driver , what would u know about girls man...and how do u call me a scumbag when u dont know anything about me.... and how can u say someone is happy or not when happiness is a temporary thing.... and again JUDGING someones fatherly responsiblities by theyere sex lives.... and if u didnt know this is the year 2005 where single parents are the MAJORITY... i believe u been listening to too many rap songs .....

4th KAREN CHANGED MY THREAD TITLE to my request.. i dont really planb on having children anytime soon...just thought it was funny how ABB brought it up .. so she CHANGED IT

5th Well basically its funny how a BUNCH of people on the INTERNET gets all pissed off and mad to what people do on the internet... i have got used to the flaming from my other threads.... BASICALLY its ok for u guys to do and say these things scince we would never meet in REAL LIFE...and for people who have met me knows im a cool guy, and im a GOOD FATHER TO MY CHILD.... But for the rest of u well go ahead and talk alll the smack u want..iether way it wont change a thing im still gonna do what i do with MY LIFE if u guys choose to have 1 girl in your life so be it... thats your choice..LIFE IS SHORT i like to live it to the FULLEST...

ps...BOBME how can u say the things u just did when all i have to do is see your psts and threads and from that i ALREADY KNOW U SHOULDNT HAVE CHILDREN u might give them one of those Toys u like or cook a meal for them with the SEMEN recipe book









and for everyone else who isnt thinking "OMFG lets go talk sh*t to dragin scince he gotts 2 hott chiks" thx for the replies...

harley i do got skills behind closed doors apparently u can see that with the girls i got at the moment

ginch thx for saying half the sh*t i was already gonna say to these members who have been drinking theyre HATERADE


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> harley i do got skills behind closed doors apparently u can see that with the girls i got at the moment


Ask her to let you Pale Robb Her







, then will see if ya got the skills

~EDIT~
Or better yet , see which one will let you give them a "Hot Karl" Or Known on the east side as a "Boston Steamer "









This will conclude yoru decision ....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Oh Please little homie ........If Ya did your girl would know how to give you oral and you wouldnt be complaining about it on a fish Board ....Better yet if ya did have skills she should have gave up the ass already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dude i know u got my back homie... and yes she has given up the booty already... and No she dont got skills giving head..cmon man i thought u knew... u have had girls who dont like doing that act... half the women in this world just dont like doing that , and yes she HAS given me HEAD but i didnt really enjoy it


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you have one good point happieness is temporary..

just because its 2005 and there are alot of single parents doesnt mean its right, it just shows how messed up families are.. your just adding to the statistics good job.. your giving conservative politicians another thing to use for re-elections "family values"..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> 2nd bobme how the f*ck do u JUDGE someone on being a FATHER by his SEX LIFE? i am a GREAT FATHER and i will teach my child the best on what i can give her....who said im bringing all these WOMEN into her life....the only women she will know is her mom ...and what would u know about being a FATHER do u have a CHILD.... there are THOUSANDS of SINGLE DADS OUT THERE that brings up theyre children fine.... i even know a few girls who only live with theyre dad..and they are the hardest girls to get into bed...
> [snapback]828614[/snapback]​


My fathers sex life ruined the family, so sex life does have a huge impact on everyone around you-believe it or not.

Are you going to teach her to be a player like you? Or how not to get played by people like YOU?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hush Nismo :rasp:



> u have had girls who dont like doing that act...


Nope never had the non-pleasure of meeting one of those Prudes ...:rasp:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> you have one good point happieness is temporary..
> 
> just because its 2005 and there are alot of single parents doesnt mean its right, it just shows how messed up families are.. your just adding to the statistics good job.. your giving conservative politicians another thing to use for re-elections "family values"..
> [snapback]828637[/snapback]​


WHO SAID I wanted to be a SINGLE PARENT? and yes apparently im a statistic along with the other 100,000+ parents....

dude if i could get along with my BABYmama i would be with her...but i am not gonna give up my happiness (temporary) for the sake of a child...
if my daughter grew up with us together it would be worse off..scince all she would see is us fighting all the time.....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> My fathers sex life ruined the family, so sex life does have a huge impact on everyone around you-believe it or not.
> 
> Are you going to teach her to be a player like you? Or how not to get played by people like YOU?
> 
> ...


hey FiLo stfu u post whoreing kid.... ur just agreeing with the other members.....

from what u just wrote it seems u just type up sh*t ..... why would i teach my girl to be a player? sh*t i would show her all the tricks guys pull so she wont end up with a GUY like ME...

and HArley apparently u havnt been with many girls









and cynthia isnt no PRUDE she great in BED


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

HAHA ur a statistic...

dude both are banging. c

ur still a statistic. hahahahahaha funniest thing ive heard in awhile.

oh BTW only one thing to say Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey FiLo stfu u post whoreing kid.... ur just agreeing with the other members.....
> 
> from what u just wrote it seems u just type up sh*t ..... why would i teach my girl to be a player? sh*t i would show her all the tricks guys pull so she wont end up with a GUY like ME...
> 
> ...


Just type sh*t huh. Wow I hope you don't talk like that in real life. Ever heard the saying

monkey see, monkey do. While you go out and f*ck around, your daughter will sneek out of the house and go party somewhere also. Thanks for calling me a kid also







im 28 fool.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Would you like to compare my diamonds compared to your Hood Rats ?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Just type sh*t huh. Wow I hope you don't talk like that in real life. Ever heard the saying
> 
> monkey see, monkey do. While you go out and f*ck around, your daughter will sneek out of the house and go party somewhere also. Thanks for calling me a kid also
> 
> ...


well for a 28yr old u be typing some stupid sh*t...

along with your 3000+ posts.... u need to get out more


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Would you like to compare my diamonds compared to your Hood Rats ?
> [snapback]828667[/snapback]​


hey harley how u gonna say i got hoodrats now huh?

and show me your DIAMONDS BIATCH :rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> well for a 28yr old u be typing some stupid sh*t...
> 
> along with your 3000+ posts.... u need to get out more
> 
> ...


Yeah, ill be shure to hit up some easy ones like you do. Maybe I will even knock em up for you.









BTW: i have been here 1 year longer than you.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Yeah, ill be shure to hit up some easy ones like you do. Maybe I will even knock em up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










u couldnt get HALF the GIRLS i Pull man ...and u know it

and your a WHORE too...a POST whore :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey harley how u gonna say i got hoodrats now huh?
> 
> and show me your DIAMONDS BIATCH :rasp:
> [snapback]828669[/snapback]​


Come on down to the pad , Ill have them waiting for ya







You knwo where I stay ...Tree-ock


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> u couldnt get HALF the GIRLS i Pull man ...and u know it
> 
> and your a WHORE too...a POST whore :laugh:
> [snapback]828677[/snapback]​


Here you go


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> u couldnt get HALF the GIRLS i Pull man ...and u know it
> 
> and your a WHORE too...a POST whore :laugh:
> [snapback]828677[/snapback]​


How could he , he is with KumbiaQueens, she would have his ass if he did stray


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Come on down to the pad , Ill have them waiting for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u live too far


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Filo stop posting up pics of your girl.....

and get off the dam computer and get a "REAL" girl those internet relationships u been having are bad for the health


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey Filo stop posting up pics of your girl.....
> 
> and get off the dam computer and get a "REAL" girl those internet relationships u been having are bad for the health
> [snapback]828687[/snapback]​


What picture did I post of my girl? That is a printout for you to give to both your girlfriends.

BTW: I did have a pic of me and kumbia up here a whiiiile back...if thats what ur talkin bout.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> im 28 fool.
> [snapback]828655[/snapback]​


thought you were like 18


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> What picture did I post of my girl? That is a printout for you to give to both your girlfriends.
> BTW: I did have a pic of me and kumbia up here a whiiiile back...if thats what ur talkin bout.
> [snapback]828691[/snapback]​


ok ill make sure to give it to them when i print it out... then when they ask who this was ill say " oh thats Kumbia queens Filos girl...shes a crack whore"

and he posted her pic ahwhile back :rasp:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this thread deserves a visit from 









dragon if your sucha player then WTF are you doing here?

that says alot, ill be honest im not getting 10 - 20 chicks a year, i get mine but my life doesnt revolve around it and im not blowin money on a benz and some bling to impress people because thats all that stuff is for posing.. so if you wanna come on here and let everyone know about your personal issues like which girl should you make your regualr hoe so you can cheat on her, or tell us how your a great father to your bastardized daughter then expect to hear it from other people or just get a life and dont bring your lame personal sh*t here..

poser.. real ballas dont waste time on piranha message boards.. you suck

but since you did bring your sh*t here it makes me feel alot better about how my life is going and the problems that i dont have to deal with.. thanks buddy


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> WHO SAID I wanted to be a SINGLE PARENT? and yes apparently im a statistic along with the other 100,000+ parents....
> 
> dude if i could get along with my BABYmama i would be with her...but i am not gonna give up my happiness (temporary) for the sake of a child...
> if my daughter grew up with us together it would be worse off..scince all she would see is us fighting all the time.....
> [snapback]828648[/snapback]​


You wouldn't give up your happiness for the sake of you child? Are you a fool? It might be hard to believe, but not everything is about you. If you were to give up your happiness for your child you would experience a type of happiness far greater than you could experience otherwise. Suck up your pride and do whats right for the kid.

View attachment 43048


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> You wouldn't give up your happiness for the sake of you child? Are you a fool? It might be hard to believe, but not everything is about you. If you were to give up your happiness for your child you would experience a type of happiness far greater than you could experience otherwise. Suck up your pride and do whats right for the kid.
> 
> View attachment 43048
> 
> [snapback]828700[/snapback]​


nice.. good sh*t.. another person that agrees this guy is a f--n tool..


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> this thread deserves a visit from
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well i see u arent a real baller too scince u spend more time on this site than ANYONE HERE .... and no im not trying to immpress no one... and i dont got a benzo i got a 93 civic hatchback (eg6) and i dont need a nice car to get girls....

and at the moment im happy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> this thread deserves a visit from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen, hes trying to say hes got all this game. Why brag on a fish board?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> You wouldn't give up your happiness for the sake of you child? Are you a fool? It might be hard to believe, but not everything is about you. If you were to give up your happiness for your child you would experience a type of happiness far greater than you could experience otherwise. Suck up your pride and do whats right for the kid.
> 
> View attachment 43048
> 
> [snapback]828700[/snapback]​


I wish my parents did that







Oh well, that was then...I just hope I can do better if I ever have kids.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> You wouldn't give up your happiness for the sake of you child? Are you a fool? It might be hard to believe, but not everything is about you. If you were to give up your happiness for your child you would experience a type of happiness far greater than you could experience otherwise. Suck up your pride and do whats right for the kid.
> 
> View attachment 43048
> 
> [snapback]828700[/snapback]​


AHAHHAHAAH ok u would rather have a miserable LIFE married with a girl who u dont get along with and have a child to grow up watching the parents fight?

well IMO those families who are like that are WORSE than single parents , at least the kid dont see the parents shouting and fighting all the time,..

...there is filo again agreeing with someone else....... dam man u need your own brain..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> Thanks for calling me a kid also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh isnt KQ 19 ... dude thats not right.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

No need to take stuff so seriously people. I dont agree with cheating on girls either but there's no need for personal attacks on this thread. What Redragon wants to do with his life is up to him, but just because he isnt commiting to a single woman doesnt make him a bad father. Whatever happened to this being the lounge? Giving your opinion on the subject is one thing, but personal attacks about how a person raises his/her kid is another.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Kain said:


> No need to take stuff so seriously people. I dont agree with cheating on girls either but there's no real need for personal attacks on this thread. What Redragon wants to do with his life is up to him, but just because he isnt commiting to a single woman doesnt make him a bad father. Whatever happened to this being the lounge? Giving your opinion on the subject is one thing, but personal attacks about how a person raises his/her kid is another.
> [snapback]828718[/snapback]​


OMFG u got a good point there man









i wish everyone else here can be as logic as U

great DRAGONS think alike


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i meet red a couple times, hes not a bad guy from what i can tell, he's hooked me up

with some sh*t for the tank









i like that kuliani chick, she seems more like a relationship type, but still tough choice,

could try iney minney mineny moe and still come out with a good choice, why not just

keep em both if you can jugle? its really up to you , i like the puttin my efforts in one

woman rather then two, some like more, if you can do it the who cares what other think.

far as raiseing a kid, long as you do your best you cant go wrong


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> AHAHHAHAAH ok u would rather have a miserable LIFE married with a girl who u dont get along with and have a child to grow up watching the parents fight?
> 
> well IMO those families who are like that are WORSE than single parents , at least the kid dont see the parents shouting and fighting all the time,..
> ...there is filo again agreeing with someone else....... dam man u need your own brain..
> [snapback]828714[/snapback]​




Yes i would rather have a miserable life. Someone close to me is in the same situation. And you know what he did? He did the smart thing and stuck with the childs mother. They have their differences, but they make it work. If Two lives have been screwed up, why even jeopardize a third? If it were me i would do anything for my child, absolutely anything, as long as they were happy. If live for your child and not yourself, you'll be the happiest man on earth because you've helped someone elses life, and not just focused on your own.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> uh isnt KQ 19 ... dude thats not right.
> [snapback]828716[/snapback]​


shes old enough to vote, what wrong with that


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

id do them both...

IN DA BUTT


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> id do them both...
> 
> IN DA BUTT
> [snapback]828757[/snapback]​


exactly, with alittle spit


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> id do them both...
> 
> IN DA BUTT
> [snapback]828757[/snapback]​





> exactly, with alittle spit












if u guys only knew


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

aww how cute, ur tuff lil internet comments ticcle me dragon boy. im sure your such a pimp u go to a fish site to ask advice on girls. u should talk sh*t like that to me in my face and other people one day. but continue trying to look, act, and be hard/cool on the computer. u dont know me you punk hoe ass bitch.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> if u guys only knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i do know


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ok if i HAPPEN to fall in love with 1 of these girls then be it... and no i wont be asking myself "if she deserves me?" sh*t i already got both of them in bed in the same day (different times of course)and the reason wouldnt feel like an ass if i found out she was cheating on me.. why... well i see it as CREDIT u know as i already CHEATED on her so i dont really feel so bad ...so if she does..BAnG she gone...on to the next girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is what i think you should do..

after a few hours of talking to you via Aim, i came to the conclusion that you are still a wannabe "THUG-PIMP" who has yet to grow up, get a career and set up some foundations for your future.

once i realized this.. i used your oscar video as an excuse to block you.

You give guys such as my self a bad rap... You cheat, you steal, you expect everything to be Perfect for you without working for it, you act like a gangster but think of your self as a "true business man".. you are neither a gangster or a business man.

I dont recomend being with either of the girls.. because, knowing you, it wont last but a few months.. you are not old enough for love and i doubt you ever will be. All you care/think about is your c*ck and your "AWSOME KILLAR Ps" that you probably show off to your brain dead "Home-Dawgs".

bah.. enough said.... I know alot of people who wanted to sat this but didnt want to be the one.. lol

both chicks are attractive.. i give you that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

> i am not gonna give up my happiness for the sake of a child


that says it all..

what a peice of sh*t...
















call CPS and get your kid a better home.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> here is what i think you should do..
> 
> after a few hours of talking to you via Aim, i came to the conclusion that you are still a wannabe "THUG-PIMP" who has yet to grow up, get a career and set up some foundations for your future.
> 
> ...


hEY NEAL are u still crying about the POOR oscar who got owned...

and no im no gangsta... but if u f*ck with me (inreal life) i would #[email protected]@$ well thats another story

and no this thread wanst for Love its who im gonna choose so keep humping ... and U DONT KNOW ME NEAL ..... SO dont say stupid sh*t like im no gangsta or business man... sh*t i get paid well ... maybe more than u...but i dont go around saying sh*t like omfg look at my BIKE or look at my car...like some other members

and YES I dont like u too with your stupid pics of you and your hands...talking about stupid your the idiot who does bike tricks without a helmet.... and u couldnt get these girls from the pics ive see so stop hating man...

and YES my KILLA reds are da sh*t u can ask Mr freez , when he came over they performed like the video on the site !!

and about our chat on aim.... u were ok UNTIL i showed u the video before i posted it on the site....then u started crying like a baby

...man this is great ive gotten soo many responses


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't say I agree with how ReDragon decides who he is going to date, but it's not for me to judge. Just be safe.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> that says it all..
> 
> what a peice of sh*t...
> 
> ...


WTF u are a sh*t... u dont know even know who i am

well like i said before

I WOULD RATHER HAVE MY CHILD GROW UP IN A HOME WITH NO FIGHTING AND ARGUIING than HAVE HER GROW UP SEEING HER PARENTS GO AT IT ALL DAY....

so ur telling me i should go get married with this girl and be UNHAPPY for the rest of my life? go ahead u do that ... im not


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hEY NEAL are u still crying about the POOR oscar who got owned...
> 
> and no im no gangsta... but if u f*ck with me (inreal life) i would #[email protected]@$ well thats another story
> 
> ...


exactly...

E-ThUG-wannabe.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

his reds do have alot of charactor to em, they seem to have a curiousity about things

outside the tank


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> WTF u are a sh*t... u dont know even know who i am
> 
> well like i said before
> 
> ...


have both these girls met your child?

what about other girls in the pest? do you introduce her?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> WTF u are a sh*t... u dont know even know who i am
> 
> well like i said before
> 
> ...


For the first time your in a situation where you have to suck up your pride and do the right thing. Don't think of yourself. If you really love your child you should do whats right for her and not yourself. If you don't love your child, then i don't know what to say.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't say I agree with how ReDragon decides who he is going to date, but it's not for me to judge. Just be safe.
> [snapback]828814[/snapback]​


Ah, even shorter and simpler than my reply. Good job Bullsnub!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> exactly...
> 
> E-ThUG-wannabe.
> [snapback]828819[/snapback]​


ok im an e-thug....









and your Loser who still live with his parents and take pics of himself all day in his bathroom







and how is it cool to do tricks without a HELMET..

sh*t i wear a HELMET everytime after i had my accident .... i like to protect my HEAD.... i dont wanna bust it open doing tricks :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> well i see u arent a real baller too scince u spend more time on this site than ANYONE HERE .... and no im not trying to immpress no one... and i dont got a benzo i got a 93 civic hatchback (eg6) and i dont need a nice car to get girls....
> 
> and at the moment im happy
> 
> ...


well i can see that aside from being a self proclaimed "playa" your not very observent, i have been a member longer than you and have about 600 less posts, you average about 7 a day im at maybe 4.. soo who is on here more? i think that would be you pimp daddy..

you should just give up you keep getting owned..


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ok im an e-thug....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, i hope you weren't like this before your accident too. Maybe another one will starighten you up.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> have both these girls met your child?
> 
> what about other girls in the pest? do you introduce her?
> [snapback]828824[/snapback]​


hey COCKBASS u really need to read other posts man..

NO NONE of these girls will meet my CHILD, nor they ever will..the ONLY female she knows is her MOM and thats IT .


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i guess its just your turn to get sprayed with the flamethrowers


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> well i can see that aside from being a self proclaimed "playa" your not very observent, i have been a member longer than you and have about 600 less posts, you average about 7 a day im at maybe 4.. soo who is on here more? i think that would be you pimp daddy..
> 
> you should just give up you keep getting owned..
> [snapback]828837[/snapback]​


 i was trying to quote FiLo...









and i dont care about BEING OWNED on a fish forum man.....

in real life NONE of u guys would have the balls to say your sh*t in my face so i dont really take any of this seriously...

Nismo pls stop adding to your LOW post count before u end up with a higher #


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i was trying to quote FiLo...:laugh:
> 
> and i dont care about BEING OWNED on a fish forum man.....
> 
> ...


i really doubt that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ok im an e-thug....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont live with my parrents.

you wear a helmet after your accident? so, you never put the lid on befor you wrecked?

hypocrite!

man.. i swear.. think befor you talk.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

red dragon, you got some pretty hot babes there..probably the negative people are jealous..hahahaha


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you are the come back master i feel so degraded.. youve inspired me to actually login after i got home from work congradulations..

you know you say some sh*t that i actually can agree with and respect but then this whole im a pimp and have no respoect for women, which really stems from something else your an ..attention whore. something defiantely happend to you when you where younger to make you act like this, or you parents had issues. people do not generally act the way you do unless they didnt get enough attention when they were younger or there parents had problems. and you say some slightly inteligent stuff sometimes and you have very few typing or spelling errors but you type like you speak ebonics. so that definately makes me think your posing as an e thug... if your soo f-- smart then why act like a stupid sh*t?

think about it...

oh yeah and your a cheating lying doochbag NEnER NENER nener


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> i really doubt that
> [snapback]828855[/snapback]​


yeah i definately got him on that one :laugh:

he had nothing.. uh duh uh duh filo made me say it duh..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Thanks for calling me a kid also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you need to grow the f*ck up and stop acting like your 12.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> then you need to grow the f*ck up and stop acting like your 12.
> [snapback]828887[/snapback]​


LOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!

sooo true.









Drew = god.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Yeah, ill be shure to hit up some easy ones like you do. Maybe I will even knock em up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and, if I recall correctly, you just recently started actively posting.. so your "i've been here a year longer" is quite a moot point, since you werent as active then.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!
> sooo true.
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda ironic you quoted that, I was going to edit and add "cockbass acts older then you."


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> It's kinda ironic you quoted that, I was going to edit and add "cockbass acts older then you."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey COCKBASS u really need to read other posts man..
> 
> NO NONE of these girls will meet my CHILD, nor they ever will..the ONLY female she knows is her MOM and thats IT .
> [snapback]828841[/snapback]​


As she gets older she will realize what her father is doing. I hope you are proud!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> his reds do have alot of charactor to em, they seem to have a curiousity about things
> 
> outside the tank
> [snapback]828822[/snapback]​


That's probably because they were starved so they would "perform".

And as for him staying with the mother of the child...
It's not always a good idea to stay together for the children.
If both parents (even though split up) are active in the childs life then there isn't a problem.
The problem would be staying together and fighting and screaming.
Violent households screw kids up ALOT more than split households.

But RD, maybe you shouldn't have named this thread " who's gonna be my next baby's momma?".


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thank you filo ... for once


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> and, if I recall correctly, you just recently started actively posting.. so your "i've been here a year longer" is quite a moot point, since you werent as active then.
> [snapback]828890[/snapback]​


What is this a multi flame war? Start a new thread lol


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> As she gets older she will realize what her father is doing. I hope you are proud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Forget about ReDragon, I am now really curious about Filo's age

On this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ic=47671&st=270

on page 10, he says he's 29, on page 9, he says he's 18

here he says he's 28

his user info suggests he's 18

Which is it, Filo ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> Thank you filo ... for once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banana milkshakes are on me tonight! wooo. lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Forget about ReDragon, I am now really curious about Filo's age
> 
> On this thread:
> 
> ...










lol stay on topic guys. If you wanna bash me make another thread lol.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

WOW this is Great here all these people with flamethrowers over here

and NISMO ur still an idiot..oh you owned someone on the computer :laugh:

cmon man how about this huuh hhuuhh uhh huhh


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> That's probably because they were starved so they would "perform".
> [snapback]828899[/snapback]​


naw, i wouldnt think so, hes got a ton of different food to feed em, and now works at

the best dam fish shop in the area, so i believe em to be well cared for


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Forget about ReDragon, I am now really curious about Filo's age
> 
> On this thread:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I remember KQ saying he was 18 or 19 in chat.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> What is this a multi flame war? Start a new thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I was just venting some frustration. You can start a new thread if you like and we can continue there, I don't mind.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> lol stay on topic guys. If you wanna bash me make another thread lol.
> [snapback]828913[/snapback]​


Who's bashing ? I am honestly just being curious


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> That's probably because they were starved so they would "perform".
> And as for him staying with the mother of the child...
> It's not always a good idea to stay together for the children.
> If both parents (even though split up) are active in the childs life then there isn't a problem.
> ...


Agreed.

As long as both rents are active in the childs life.. the probem comes into play if the child is exposed to alot of other "playmates" at a young age..


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Forget about ReDragon, I am now really curious about Filo's age
> 
> On this thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

rofl this thread is getting long


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Filo said:


> Banana milkshakes are on me tonight! wooo. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking a banana split.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

bobme said:


> I was thinking a banana split.
> [snapback]828926[/snapback]​


that comment can be taken so many ways comein from you


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes i know!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WorldBelow07 said:


> rofl this thread is getting long
> [snapback]828925[/snapback]​


16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

hahaha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> I was thinking a banana split.
> [snapback]828926[/snapback]​










lol


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i know. everytime i refresh this page it has a new post


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo - how old are you and why are you lying about your age ?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Filo - how old are you and why are you lying about your age ?
> [snapback]828937[/snapback]​










?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

because him and i are having a good sex life but we cant tell any one that he is under 18 and i am over 18


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Filo - how old are you and why are you lying about your age ?
> [snapback]828937[/snapback]​


hes robbin the cradle


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> because him and i are having a good sex life but we cant tell any one that he is under 18 and i am over 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would work if he ever claimed to be under 18...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't understand people's vehement condemnation of ReDragon's lifestyle. It's his life to do as he pleases.

A man who doesn't have residential custody of his child can easily separate his dating life from his role as a parent. At 8 months, his child isn't cognisant of what he is doing, anyway.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

so anyway, in more important news.

someone caught freeze and I in a picture while we were escaping from a deadly mission to assasinate the prime minister of stay puff. we had to act quickly and vanish.

View attachment 43078


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo - how old are you and why are you lying about your age ?
> [snapback]828937[/snapback]​


Cus its funny how so many people care lol.







How old are youuu


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Cus its funny how so many people care lol.:laugh: How old are youuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just turned 29

So you lie about your age because it's funny how so many people care ?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

luckly I was there to help..

he kicked some serious ass..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here we are about to do some practice


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

> QUOTE(*DaisyDarko* @ Jan 5 2005, 12:23 AM)
> That's probably because they were starved so they would "perform".
> And as for him staying with the mother of the child...
> It's not always a good idea to stay together for the children.
> ...





Peacock said:


> Agreed.
> 
> As long as both rents are active in the childs life.. the probem comes into play if the child is exposed to alot of other "playmates" at a young age..
> [snapback]828922[/snapback]​


daisy and everyone else thats what ive been trying to say .....People here with NO children are going crazy why im not with my babymama ... and say stupid sh*t like :if i were u i would be in =that childs life no matter if i fight with my babymama"

and no i dont starve my fish as MR freez has seen for himself 
[/QUOTE]naw, i wouldnt think so, hes got a ton of different food to feed em, and now works at

the best dam fish shop in the area, so i believe em to be well cared for


> and for the 3rd time i DIDNT NAME THIS THREAD...KAREN CHANGED IT before i even posted...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

we had to creep through the jungles


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Cockbass said:


> luckly I was there to help..
> 
> he kicked some serious ass..


then we headed back to the shaolin temple. (pic is a repost?)

View attachment 43079


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> daisy and everyone else thats what ive been trying to say .....People here with NO children are going crazy why im not with my babymama ... and say stupid sh*t like :if i were u i would be in =that childs life no matter if i fight with my babymama"
> and no i dont starve my fish as MR freez has seen for himself


naw, i wouldnt think so, hes got a ton of different food to feed em, and now works at

the best dam fish shop in the area, so i believe em to be well cared for


> and for the 3rd time i DIDNT NAME THIS THREAD...KAREN CHANGED IT before i even posted...
> [snapback]828959[/snapback]​


Why did you name this thread "whos gonna be my next baby's mama?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't understand people's vehement condemnation of ReDragon's lifestyle. It's his life to do as he pleases.
> 
> A man who doesn't have residential custody of his child can easily separate his dating life from his role as a parent. At 8 months, his child isn't cognisant of what he is doing, anyway.
> [snapback]828944[/snapback]​


thank your Bullsnake


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> naw, i wouldnt think so, hes got a ton of different food to feed em, and now works at
> 
> the best dam fish shop in the area, so i believe em to be well cared for
> 
> ...


Filo read the 1st page of the thread before u type ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

check out my new sword


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

blah lbah blajh blahsgksdflgjksdfjgksdgfdg

wetf this tread sucks.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

we practice our ninja skills day and night..










drew loves his swords.

even K joins us on our secret missions.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> check out my new sword
> [snapback]828969[/snapback]​


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Peacock said:


> we practice our ninja skills day and night..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey peacock isnt that GG up there?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

and all the practice makes us well trained in the art of ninja


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew allways does his streching befor a good work out.










freez to.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Funny how the swords were no match for the flamethrowers in this thread


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ROFL!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

must master the art of the ninja back hand


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Hey peacock isnt that GG up there?
> [snapback]828978[/snapback]​


theres only 4 ninjas in this click.. Ms.Natt, Freeze, Cockbass, and myself.

I found a pic of Ms.Natt looking hot in her ninja suit.









View attachment 43082


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

drew does some wycked streching..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is freez showing us his super trick of "knife in stomach"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Feel the burn!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew, K, and Freez


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> drew does some wycked streching..
> 
> [snapback]828989[/snapback]​


I got a cramp once during a mission, almost got killed by 20 samurai, I quickly escaped then came back and killed them all while they slept. so now I always stretch.

View attachment 43084


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i remember that day..










i thought we lost you !


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well i guess this thread has hit its LIMIT....

Peace out guys.... im getting picked up by CYNTHIA in about 10 min..

ill make sure to bone her a few more times tonite for u guys

Gotta give her some of this PIMPJUICE

take care of your hands all u haters


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

haha good job guys


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some new ninjas we are considering bring in


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Yea good job FiLo for agreeing again...

you 18-28 yr old


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

consider this thread done?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> some new ninjas we are considering bring in
> [snapback]829017[/snapback]​


but they have to pass our initiation tests first, which consist of lots of ping pong, the loser is killed. the winner becomes a disciple to our knowledge in the ways of the ninja.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

keep then both. just give them a box of candy to both of them.







but aint nothing like getting road head. why speeding down a open road


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ninjas bring peace to and calm way to the the land


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

This is for all u FLAMERS


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

and this is some extra hottness


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> consider this thread done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Drew said:


> but they have to pass our initiation tests first, which consist of lots of ping pong, the loser is killed. the winner becomes a disciple to our knowledge in the ways of the ninja.
> [snapback]829032[/snapback]​


we make em stand on polls for days and the last to fall earns a way in


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WorldBelow07 said:


> consider this thread done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so, cockbass has claimed the mission ("baby mama derailment") a success and has departed back to the temple for some meditation.

I'm off to take pics of my fish and meditate in my thoughts, then challenge freeze to a (friendly) night fight.

View attachment 43094

(pirate vs. ninjas?? haha)


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> we make em stand on polls for days and the last to fall earns a way in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like in ace ventura


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

someone should start a thread about ninjas


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WorldBelow07 said:


> someone should start a thread about ninjas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there have been many... way before your time, but many. search young ninja, search.









you shall find the way through the power of search. it holds many truths about ninja.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes master


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the stealth ninja derailment is done, now its time to go back to meditation untill the time

comes for more hostile take overs,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow this thread got pwned.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

it got more than pwned it got ass rammed to the ground


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WTF happened to this thread..

i start playin some GT3 and go to check back in and though i was on the real ultimate power site, whats up with the sudden ninja and flame throw sh*t?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i can go on yahoo chat and come back with some hotties too ahha.. once he shows pics with him and the gurls then ill b a believer


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL at this thread


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I can't believe that out of all people that replied, I have to agree with *Judazzz's* response more than anyone else's ... hell must've frozen over
> [snapback]828241[/snapback]​












Dont read the thread anymore, if thats how you feel! I am sure you prefer jacking off ,...oh wait you do, since in your profile you list your interest to be "professional masturbation"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> but i am not gonna give up my happiness (temporary) for the sake of a child...
> [snapback]828648[/snapback]​


Whoa. I cant believe you said that. Ive never known any parent to come out and say that. Do your daughter a favor and dont ever tell her that to her face.



ReDraGon-> said:


> ok ill make sure to give it to them when i print it out... then when they ask who this was ill say " oh thats Kumbia queens Filos girl...shes a crack whore"
> [snapback]828694[/snapback]​


Ohh thats not even f*cking right. She's done nothing to get into this conversation and your out right calling her out and then claiming she's a crack whore. You dont f*cking know her to be saying sh*t like that. If you have sh*t with Filo keep it between you two. Theres no need to bring her into it. Thats just f*cking low







Keep your trashy comments about her off the board. This is no place for it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam and i taught all these dam ninja posts where done for

and reddragon got screemed at







for talking about kq
rememeber women stick together








ms.natt im messing with you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam and i taught all these dam ninja posts where done for
> 
> and reddragon got screemed at
> 
> ...


Especially when those women have been friends for 6 years


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude. there should be another ninja thread. how bout i make one right now?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they cant be made
they will just appear time to time


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha so like a hijacking like this one?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> haha so like a hijacking like this one?
> [snapback]829297[/snapback]​










exactly


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :nod: exactly
> [snapback]829299[/snapback]​


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Dont read the thread anymore, if thats how you feel! I am sure you prefer jacking off ,...oh wait you do, since in your profile you list your interest to be "professional masturbation"
> 
> 
> 
> ...












..and karen u should really read the other posts before u decide to type up your garbage...

and truballa ..dont even think for 1 minute i met these girls online like u do.... and if u want pics of me with them ..well if i posted them i would get banned









and where the NINJAS go? i got a flamethrower waiting for them :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ..and karen u should really read the other posts before u decide to type up your garbage...
> 
> [snapback]829490[/snapback]​


Well sorry didnt feel like reading through 3-4 pages of ninja sh*t to state my point. I still stand by my point whether you think its garbage or not. The way you phrased your statement made it sound like you put yourself first in self-satisfaction before your child. Im sorry, but I feel that your children's needs should always come before yours. Its the consequence you take when you have a child.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I say you're way in over your head. Like Karen said, none. Two girls you obviously both like and two girls who will obviously have their heart broken regardless of which one you choose. I say keep it to the friendship level or bring it up to the "beneficial friends" category. Either way, get out while you can but keep them as "good" friends :nod:

As far as who's hotter, Kaluni(sp?)...something about her that makes me say "aye mami"


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Well since you plan to continue to just bone future chicks and not settle I would say you should stay with KuLani. She seems like the type of chick for your style. Cynthia on the other hand is the type of chick I think you should choose if you wish to settle down. She seems like a bomb ass girl that would be a "keeper", but not if you plan to continue on your whore-ish ways.
> 
> On a side note. Cynthia is WAY better looking imo.
> [snapback]827852[/snapback]​


Exactly what I was going to say!!!


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

Tsong, mas maganda si Cynthia! Go for her! hehehe! Swerte mo.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

this thread made my head hurt.

on a side note, i wanna join the ninja clan, but would prolly be killed after the ping pong.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Bryan, If i'm in ur shoe's man, I'll f*ck both of them while i can! sh*t!!! u'r not gettin' any younger! and talking about growing up? time will tell bro'! mine as well use ur dick while u still can


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Oya, i forgot Cynthia is mo hot


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ok karen here u go so u dont have to Read..

daisy darko wrote


> And as for him staying with the mother of the child...
> It's not always a good idea to stay together for the children.
> If both parents (even though split up) are active in the childs life then there isn't a problem.
> The problem would be staying together and fighting and screaming.
> Violent households screw kids up ALOT more than split households.


COCKASS wrote


> Agreed.
> 
> As long as both rents are active in the childs life.. the probem comes into play if the child is exposed to alot of other "playmates" at a young age..


So its bad that im not with my babymama huh? BUT I AM IN a part of my childs life... i would rather have MY CHILD grow up not seeing her mom and dad fight ....... this way is better and this is why i am NOT with my babymama and choose not to give up on my happiness..... in which helps my child grow up with parents that dont fight.... unlike most homes in the U.S...

So pls dont give me that BS how i am not a Good father to my child.... sh*t this thread was a POLL to see which girl im gonna keep around for valentines.... not a thread on how to bring up a KID


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

please read my reply again.. i said as long as BOTH parrents are active in the childs life...

that does not mean you have to be with the bitch.. it means you should give her rights to see the child.. that is EXTREMELY important..

although.. living in a fucked up household isnt always a bad thing.. look at me! im a genius.. i have more ambition then anyone i have ever heard of... i dislike rap music.... and im a Ninja.... a super leet ninja, if i might add.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> ok karen here u go so u dont have to Read..
> 
> daisy darko wrote
> COCKASS wrote
> ...


When did I say you were a bad father? When did I say you choosing to be seperate from your child's mother was wrong? Im just saying for you to make such a broad statement as putting your happiness in front of hers (your daughter) was wrong and not to tell it to her face. Its your PERSONAL lifestyle that I was disagreeing with. You can bone as many chicks as you want and still be a great father. Just dont let your daughter in on your lifestyle or shes gonna think its okay for a guy to treat her like sh*t and use her to for a quick f*ck and move on to the next chick. I dont think your daughter deserves that mentality.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> When did I say you were a bad father? When did I say you choosing to be seperate from your child's mother was wrong? Im just saying for you to make such a broad statement as putting your happiness in front of hers (your daughter) was wrong and not to tell it to her face. Its your PERSONAL lifestyle that I was disagreeing with. *You can bone as many chicks as you want and still be a great father.* Just dont let your daughter in on your lifestyle or shes gonna think its okay for a guy to treat her like sh*t and use her to for a quick f*ck and move on to the next chick. I dont think your daughter deserves that mentality.
> [snapback]829723[/snapback]​


why would i teach her those things.... i will show her every trick so that by the time she is old enough ...she will be a man hater , and know what the guy wants...like 90% of other guys in this world wants from a girl... its to Hump ....

and no i didnt say u were accusing me of being a bad father.... its the other idiot members who chose to judge me on being a father by the way I am with women ...









and my statement was based on why i chose not to be with her mom (babymama) which is my HAPPINESS, i decided to not to stay with my X


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

do her a favor..

drill the concept of "money = power = happiness" into her head.. give her ambition to become greater then anyone....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> do her a favor..
> 
> *drill the concept *of "money = power = happiness" into her head.. give her ambition to become greater then anyone....
> [snapback]829733[/snapback]​











PeaCOCK cracks me up!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

P.c*ck does crack me up...at times

even tho i dont like him much.... he has this COCKYness about him that makes me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

as long as she is not being exposed to multiple "mammas" there should be no problem..

does your Ex wife have rights to see her?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> as long as she is not being exposed to multiple "mammas" there should be no problem..
> 
> does your Ex wife have rights to see her?
> [snapback]829763[/snapback]​


She must unless she was REALLY bad


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Cynthia is way hotter


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

I found the solution.








Buy Cynthia this book: http://tinyurl.com/67w8c

It's a little late for Christmas, but I'm going to send a few copies out myself.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> kulani all the way man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alwasy go with chick who gives great head, you ant put a price on that lol, or if u want to put in the time you can mold other chick, no one is born giving great head just teach her and get her open, cause when you train a chick to give you head its better ion long run , cause you molded her to the dick sucking champ she is today lol

p.s. this thread is tasteless take it down

p.s. i have big penis red dragion and whoever you dont choose ill take off your hands


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> no one is born giving great head just teach her and get her open, cause when you train a chick to give you head its better ion long run , cause you molded her to the dick sucking champ she is today lol


That is Classic , write that down Red Dragon ...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> That is Classic , write that down Red Dragon ...:laugh:
> [snapback]830129[/snapback]​


stop following me its offensive to stalkers and tastless lol


----------

